# 14 weeks and 1day



## Avo82

hi all, I kno what my guess is, what's yours???
Thanks

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=912515&stc=1&d=1447937065
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 54


----------



## Zeppelin424

Boy


----------



## mum2jaydon

Not sure but I'm leaning girl I think


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Unexpected212

I think boy :)


----------



## madseasons

I think :blue: all the way! But I am not an expert!


----------



## Avo82

Thanks for the replies, I'm surprised by the girl guesses I think boy but I'm no expert either.

Any more guesses ladies? X


----------



## rwhite

Very clear :blue: nub :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Guessing lil boy!!


----------



## pinkpassion

Looks like a good boy nub!!!


----------



## embeth

That's a boy!


----------



## Tesh23

Boy!


----------



## bdb84

:blue:


----------



## pookied

I'm swaying :blue:


----------



## MeeOhMya

Boy. Congrats on baby


----------



## KimmieHawkins

Boy!! but I couldn't zoom on my computer! please update us.


----------



## babybambi

I'm guessing girl!


----------



## Avo82

Thanks everybody I find out on the 2nd dec so a week to go, I have two boys and by the looks of it I'm going to have 3 xxx


----------



## Avo82

UPDATE.... It's a boy.
So it's my 3rd boy, am well out numbered haha xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw congrats on baby!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------

